# Can a high dose of progesterone cause diarrhea?



## Lanalynn (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey there. I am on my 2ww of my 5th ivf. My RE has prescribed 8 tablets of femoston daily (4 estradiol and 4 progesterone). I took a double dose accidentally yesterday and I had diarrhea this morning. Do you think its a sideceffect of high dose progesterone? What do u recommend. Thanks in advance


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not noted as a side effect of Femoston at normal dosage but as you've taken a significantly larger dose it could possibly be linked? Just monitor and make sure you drink plenty of fluid. If the diarrhoea last more than a few days then let clinic know.


----------

